# Ummmmmm.... EW!!



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

How can anyone live like this? (pics) - Houston-Imports.com

uh.. yea im pretty much done for the rest of the year :X


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow.


I hope they find the cats...Sadly, they are probably dead somewhere in the apartment like the poster said. Ugh, that person has serious mental issues if they can live like that.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen this story once before, and it's still gross and unfathomable to me.

I mean, I'm no clean freak, but blech!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 18, 2009)

What the _hell_ is that on the bathroom floor


----------



## dangerdana (Jan 18, 2009)

I want the OP on that thread to post a picture of the woman who lived there because I am so curious and also to slap all the racist douche bags on that forum.


Overall:


----------



## lara (Jan 18, 2009)

The sheer amount of fast food in those pictures blows. my. mind.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 18, 2009)

hooolllly hell.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What the hell is that on the bathroom floor_

 

I was trying to figure it out. Honestly, it looks like used toilet paper that has just been thrown on the floor after use.

-barf-


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 18, 2009)

That is so disgusting!  I can't believe how many food containers and cigarettes butts were in that place.  That bathroom is beyond gross.  I can't believe that someone could live in that place or let it get that bad.  I hope that the cats are ok.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

I almost just threw up...I am so OCD about germs and nasty that made me visually sick just now


----------



## rbella (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet Jesus.  Even _I_ can't drink that much soda.  I cannot imagine living in such filth.  Whoever lives there should be thankful they have a roof over their damned head and instead is living like one of the unfortunate people on the streets.  That is sick and sad.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow.  Clearly mental illness is involved here.  Aside from the horrid mess, I would say that the illness is manifested in the inability to dispose of the fast food containers and the OCD-like cigarette piles.  

Wow.

Hey, what a fly computer that is.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I almost just threw up...I am so OCD about germs and nasty that made me visually sick just now_

 

I soooo 2nd that......My stomach hurts looking at that...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hey, what a fly computer that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! YOU ARE SILLY!!!! LMAO


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW it makes me wanna throw up, i'm a cleaning freak, this is my worst nightmare!!!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What the hell is that on the bathroom floor_

 
u wouldn't believe how fast I scrolled when I saw that..... I will never look at bathrooms the same way ever again......


----------



## jdechant (Jan 18, 2009)

That is by far the grossest thing I've ever seen in my whole life... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that bathroom .... *shudders*


----------



## User35 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive seen houses just as bad,,,if not worse...the smell is the nastiest thing.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 18, 2009)

my thought is where on earth do you begin to even start cleaning that mess up?


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow....that is just beyond gross! Not only can I not understand how someone could live there, but how in hell did the place not burn down?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2009)

*yells at the screen: IT'S CALLED A TRASHCAN!!!!*

I'm kind of disappointed that there wasn't a giant pile of poo just sitting in the corner of one of the rooms.
I mean, if you're going to be that dirty, might as well go all out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

This has to be an ad for Whataburger!!


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear Lord... 
This must be someone with a mental disability/illness. I hope they got the help they needed, and that the cats were found and taken care of.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 18, 2009)

Hoooly shit O_O That's unbelievable!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

I love how in every picture you can see a bunch of cleaning supplies.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nastyy as hell
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Oh and I read a few pages of the article,and it was posted that the cats are alright,they are living with someone else.Yeah,I just don't understand it.


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry guys, guess I forgot to clean up the place for a while!!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Jan 18, 2009)

Clearly nobody here watches Clean House or else you would've known this is actually nothing compared to Clean House 2008's Dirtiest Home in the Country. That episode made me GAG.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Nastyy as hell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh and I read a few pages of the article,and it was posted that the cats are alright,they are living with someone else.Yeah,I just don't understand it._

 

Thank goodness they found the poor cats. That is just... wretched to not only allow your own place to get like that, but to let ANIMALS live there with you and neglect them. Makes me sick.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 18, 2009)

MissChievous your avatar is so creepy but funny at the same time!  Where did you find that picture!?!

I am happy to hear that the cats are ok.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 18, 2009)

D: fucking scary


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 18, 2009)

First i read the comments you guys wrote...lol i was picturing something like whitney houston's cracked out bathroom..sweet jesus...this is beyond that. I hope i never consume that much fastfood and soda in my life, i think my diet has officially started..


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 18, 2009)

what gets me is they had all that money to purchase cigs n fastfood! seriously was someone bringing it to them or were they going out and coming back with it everyday?do they work or what?do they shower in that bathroom and ect, there was like shampoo bottles on the tubs side. i dont get it lol it looks like they started out normal and got really bad.

but its not funny i know, thats some really bad mental problems going on there


----------



## User35 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol yeah i think i saw febreeze in one of the pics....odd


----------



## Lapis (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*yells at the screen: IT'S CALLED A TRASHCAN!!!!*

I'm kind of disappointed that there wasn't a giant pile of poo just sitting in the corner of one of the rooms.
I mean, if you're going to be that dirty, might as well go all out._

 
LOL you crack me up

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_lol yeah i think i saw febreeze in one of the pics....odd_

 
probably used it on her clothes


----------



## susannef (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats fucking disgusting and really sad. The person who lives there can't happy. :/


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats vile!


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 19, 2009)

Did anybody notice in the first few pictures there's a broom amongst the pile of crap?? LOL at that... wow... why would u purchase a broom if that's what u're going to do with it?

Also lolling at the many bottles of cleaner on the tub... Why?? Why??

The poster should just set the whole thing on fire and... start over. or condemn the damn place!!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_my thought is where on earth do you begin to even start cleaning that mess up?_

 
is it even possible to clean that up? first thing that comes to mind is a blow torch and some gasoline.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_is it even possible to clean that up? first thing that comes to mind is a blow torch and some gasoline._

 
Snow shovel and a well placed dumpster out the nearest window!

Whoever it is already has the cleaning supplies within reach.


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 28, 2009)

That's just nasty!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 28, 2009)

this gave me the bg's


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 28, 2009)

That website has been circulating for some time now. I saw that back in October and it still messed my stomach up then. Its sad though that some people actually have a disease like that.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 29, 2009)

Bloody hell! And I thought I was messy?


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 29, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## XOsophiie (May 5, 2010)

*Oh myy gaawwddd!!! it looks like one of the houses on that show Hoarders!!! ewwww
*


----------



## Kragey (May 5, 2010)

This woman had to have some sort of illness. Nobody in their right mind would live like this, NOBODY.


----------



## greengoesmoo (May 5, 2010)

So I guess nobody here has lived in a squat then?? It's clearly not, but it's a similar envorinment.

Looks like a miserable mix of depression and some kind of hoarding issue. Probably severe obesity judging by the type of garbage.

I feel sincerely sorry for any human who could let themselves sink to this level. They must be a in an incredibly poor state of physical and mental health. 

If there is a food source the cats are probably still alive and hiding, or have run away. I hope. 

You guys ever seen "how clean is your house"?

To begin cleaning something like this you shove EVERYTHING into a corner with a shovel and crunch through it with gloves black sacks and a dust/pop mask.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 5, 2010)

That's just unbelievable! I really can't believe someone could live like that, despite seeing the pics or shows on TV like Hoarders or How Clean Is Your House. I just do not understand that at all. It makes me feel physically sick to look at it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2010)

It looks like a classic case of hoarding. People that hoard physically and mentally cant part with things. No matter how it affects their lives. If you've ever watched Hoarders you see how it seems to "hurt" to throw anything away. Looking at that stuff made me sad. I hope they found the woman and got her the help she clearly needs.


----------



## crystalclear (May 6, 2010)

not nice and it is quite vomit inducing to think of what kinds of germs and vermin must be hidden in there.


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Thats just feral! Makes my stomach churn to look at it. I would hate to be the person who has to clean it up.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2010)

gross.. you would need HazMat to come out and clean that one up !


----------

